# Charlottesville-Albemarle Kennel Club Show



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone going this weekend? I am showing BB. We are going up on Saturday since Weims don't show till 2:00 pm. 

Here is the breakdown

Saturday:
Ring 4: Weimaraners 3-3-(1-1) We are after 12 other dogs so it will be probably around 2:30 pm or so before Weims are on. 

Sunday:
Ring 5: Weimaraners 2-3-(1-1) After only 1 dog, so we will be on right at 9:45 am.

I have a feeling I know 2 of the males, and the other two class bitches. I do know the bitch special, but I don't know who the male special is.

Saturdays judge is Mrs. Nancy D. Simmons, and Sundays judge is Mr. Joseph Gregory.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well judging sucked today and BB got reserve. Oh well there is always tommorow. BB needs 7 more points to be pointed out (and then would only need a 3 point major to finish).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well BB did great today, took WB and BOW for 1 point. The judge said he really liked her and that she should finish quickly, which was awesome to hear from a judge.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------

